# what motor



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

You will need 2 motors and 4wd to achieve that 0-60 time.

Do you have $12,000 for motors/controllers?
Another $7-10,000 for batteries?

It is doable but will be somewhat expensive and quite the engineering project.

Good luck.


----------



## plarosa98 (Jul 21, 2012)

yea dont worry about money, what motor would u say to get. i have 50,000 for the project. i what to build something special. i really new to the electric cars so i really dont know what i need. but have a professional electrician to help me wire it all up. and someone to help build the frames. oh i am using 19 inch tires all around. could u send me links to the motors i should use and everything i need


----------



## furkan_aytac (Jul 26, 2012)

I am making 4 wheels EV.2 front and 2 rear tires.but i can't decide how to make rear diferantial system.I mean which way is the most effective?Mechanic or electronic.In mechanic way probably i will use one motor and friction gear meshes electronic way i will use 2 motors and make the diferantial effect by controlling the motors?which way is more efficient?And how can i do the electronic way?


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

search through this http://www.diyelectriccar.com/wiki/ for answers to any of your questions. here are some links directly from there to get you started. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73869
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2198
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=61212#post61212
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=304549


----------



## furkan_aytac (Jul 26, 2012)

EVEngineeer said:


> search through this http://www.diyelectriccar.com/wiki/ for answers to any of your questions. here are some links directly from there to get you started. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73869
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2198
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=61212#post61212
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=304549


thanks EVengineer...


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

no problem, if you have any more questions that you can't find or figure out yourself first, then please feel free to ask.


----------

